# Jbt Sy7



## labousGwen (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,
I'm looking the picture of "JBT" a former lobster Audierne (France)
This photo will be used on my website on boats Audierne
thank you contact me
by my site: www.audierne-les-dundees-motorises.com
or on this forum
thank you very much


----------

